# Sugar to Splenda conversion



## jet (Nov 24, 2007)

According to the manufacturer, Splenda replaces sugar 1:1.  My experience is that the volume must be reduced when using Splenda.  I am currently using a 1 : .75, sugar to Splenda conversion.   

Has anyone else noticed a problem with the recommended 1:1 conversion?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

I used to use Equal, which is aspartame, and I found 1:1 was okay.  I have always assumed that these fake sugars were one in the same but maybe Splenda is different.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 24, 2007)

have a look here: The Truth About Splenda


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 24, 2007)

Very interesting, YT. We use honey to sweeten things like cereal or tea. Otherwise, we stick with sugar.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 24, 2007)

YT, a couple years back I did a huge research paper on aspartame.  I was APPAULD (among other things) at what I learned. I no longer trust "FDA approved" or any type of artifical sweetener.  Thanks for the website.


----------

